# Rawlings warns Nigeria over Boko Haram - GhanaWeb



## Vunderkind (Apr 28, 2014)

Former President Jerry John Rawlings has warned Nigeria over the use of military to counter the insurgency being perpetrated by Boko Haram.

According to him, military alone cannot stop the insurgency being perpetrated by Boko Haram. The former Ghanaian leader gave the caution on an interview with the Vanguard newspaper in Nigeria, at the celebration of the 70th birthday of Nigeria's former Foreign Affairs Minister and National leader of the All Progressives Congress (APC), Chief Tom Ikimi in Igueben, Edo State.

The ceremony was also attended by two former Nigerian Heads of State- Gen. Ibrahim Babangida and Gen. Abdulsalami Abubakar- as well as African leaders.

*Click here to read more*

Source: Ghanaweb


----------

